# Free: FW Puffer Needs a Home



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

If anyone is interested in a FW puffer I have one for free. Need to get him out soon. Sorry, not sure the specifics of species, etc. Just a small 3/4" puffer


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Cliff,

I can give the little guy a place (20 Gallon) to hang out if you still have it.


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Bill Weber said:


> Cliff,
> 
> I can give the little guy a place (20 Gallon) to hang out if you still have it.


A day too late Bill... Sorry! They are cool little fish though if you ever see one in a store. Too bad he and my rainbows couldn't get along.

THanks.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

No Problem. They are not much money. I just wanted to help out a friend. Catch you at a future meeting.


----------

